# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: مقاله به زبان انگليسي همراه با ترجمه فارسي در مورد امنيت شبكه

## baghmalek

مقاله به زبان انگليسي همراه با ترجمه فارسي در مورد امنيت شبكه

----------


## javad0062

فونتش چی؟
اونو چه طوری دوست داری؟
Bnazanin یا Arial یا ..

خیلی کارت درست مهندس

----------


## manvaputra

در ادامه نکات مهمی که دوست عزیز javad0062 فرمودند:




> مقاله به زبان انگليسي همراه با ترجمه فارسي در مورد امنيت شبكه


استاد میشه بگید تا کی وقت داریم تحویل بدیم!

----------


## Daleeeeer

> مقاله به زبان انگليسي همراه با ترجمه فارسي در مورد امنيت شبكه


اين مقاله كلا چند نمره از پايان ترم رو شامل مي شه؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Power point هم مي خواد؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

از دوستانی که با افراد ناقض قوانین برخورد می کنند متشکریم. اما دوستان لطف کنند این موارد رو گزارش کنند.

با تشکر از همکاری شما.

----------

